# التحليل الميتالورجي للانهيارت المعدنية



## Khalidmh (5 يناير 2009)

الأخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى هذا الموضوع أود ان نتناول سويا تعريف الإنهيارات المعدنية والاجراءات التي يتبعا المتخصص أو المتخصصون فى هذا المجال لتحديد الأسباب المحتملة للانهيار وبالبطبع سوف أحاول ان يكون هذا الموضوع مبسطا دون الدخول فى تعقيدات علمية وبمشيئة الله سوف نستعرض فى هذا الموضوع حالات واقعية من الانهيارات المعدنية وكذلك بعض المراجع الهامة فى هذا الموضوع

المقصمود بالانهيارات المعندية هو فشل ميتالورجي جزئي أو كلي لقطعة أو منشأة معدنية عن أداء المهام المنوطة بها وبالطبع هذا الفشل قد ينتج عن حوادث أو قد يؤدي الى حوادث لا يعلم مداها الا الله. وأهمية تحليل تلك الانهيارات وتحديد أسبابها الى تحديد اسباب الخلل لتجنبه فى المراحل القادمة فى الصيانة مثل تغير السبيكة أو الوسط المحيط وأحيانا يكون من المهم تحديد المسؤلية عن أسباب الانهيار والتي أحيانا تكون جنائية
فى عملية التحليل لابد من اتباع اسلوب منهجى ينتقل من خطوة الي أخرى كما هو مبين فى الشكل مع ملاحظة انه لايمكن الاعتماد على الذاكرة ولابد من تسجيل كل البينات والصور قبل البدأ فى الخطوة التالية لانه فى أغلب الحوال يكون من الصعب الرجوع الي الخطوة السابقة
مثال: فى حالة ان يكون الانهيار عبارة عن كسر أو شرخ فلابد من تصوير هذا الشرخ وتسجيل أبعاده واتجاهاته قبل البدأ فى أخذ عينات للفحص الميتالورجى أو الاختبارات الميكانيكية
وكوسيلة جيدة للمبتدئين يمكن الاستعانة بمراجع تحتوى على حالات انهيار مشابهة للحالة التي أمامك ومن أفضل تلك المراجع هو ASM المجلد الحادي عشر.
وعملية تحليل الانهيارات فى العادة لا يقوم بها فرد واحد ولكن لابد من فريق عمل متكامل يرئسهم متخصص فى تحليل الانهيارات المعدنية وذلك لدراسة المشكلة من جميع جوانبها
تكوين أعضاء فريق العمل والمعاونون وتخصصاتهم الدقيقة يختلف حسب كل حالة ومثال للتخصصات المطلوبة فى فريق العمل هي:
مهندس ميتالورجي أو مواد
مهندس ميكانيكا وتحليل اجهادات
أخصائي تفتيش هندسي واختبارات غير اتلافية
مهندس لحام (اذا لوحظ وجود لحامات فى الجزء المنهار)
مهندس تأكل ( اذا لوحظ ان سبب المشكلة له علاقة بالتأكل)
مهندس متخصص فى ادارة وتشغيل تلك المعدة (تربينة, غلاية, طائرة, .........) 
ومن المهم ان يكون أعضاء فريق العمل على دراية كافية بالمواصفات القياسية والاكواد العالمية مثل
AISI, ASTM, API, ASME, NACE, SAE, UNS,……….etc
























يتبع بمشيئة الله.............


----------



## Khalidmh (6 يناير 2009)

الخطوة الأولى في إجراء أي تحليل هو الحصول على فهم جيد للظروف المحيطة بالحالة قبيل حدوث الانهياروبالتالي لابد من زيارة الموقع وسؤال الشخص المسئول عن التشغيل وكذلك مسئول الصيانة
ومن نماذج الاسئلة التي يجب الاجابة عنها

نوع وموديل المعدة والشركة المصنعة
عدد المعدات المشابهة الموجودة فى الموقع 
اسلوب الصيانة المتبع
تاريخ أخر صيانة والحالة التي كانت عليها المُعدة
اذا كان الامر يتعلق بقطعة غيار فلابد من مراجعة أوامر الشراء ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات المطلوبة
نقطة أخرى ,أحيانا تكون هامة وهي سؤال الشخص المسئول عن تشغيل المعدة عن رايه الشخصي فى المشكلة.

يتبع بمشيئة الله..........


----------



## Khalidmh (7 يناير 2009)

والخطوة الثانية 
هى الفحص البصري ، وفهرسة وتسجيل الأدلة المادية في نفس الوقت
ينبغي فحص العينات ، رسم وتصوير وتسجيل أي منطقة ذات أهمية خاصة ، مثل سطح الكسر والعيوب الظاهرية
ويمكن الفحص البصري باستخدام مجموعة stereoscope , حيث أن الإضاءة الموجه يمكن أن تعطي عمق الظلال على السطح مما يسهل من التعرف على طبيعة سطح الكسر.
عملية التسجيل والتصوير لابد من القيام بها قبل أي عملية تنظيف, في بعض الحالات المواد الترابية ، والطلاء يمكن أن تكون خيوط هامة تشير إلى أمور مثل عمر سطح الكسر ونوع البيئة المحيطة وأحيانا نواتج تأكل لابد من أخذ عينات منها وتحليلها 
الفحص البصري هو الوقت المناسب للنظر في طبيعة سطح الكسر بالتفصيل ومحاولة تحديد نوعه (مرنductile ، هشbrittle, أو ناتج من الكلل Fatigue، وما إلى ذلك) وذلك من خلال تحديد نقطة بداية الكسر واتجاه سريانه.
لكل طريقة كسر خصائص متميزة يمكن بسهولة أن ترى بالعين المجردة ، أو باستخدام stereoscope وأحيانا يحتاج الأمر الي مسح بميكروسكوب الكتروني (SEM ).
وهناك العديد من الكتب والمراجع التي تحتوي على صور لسطح الكسر مع شرح ألية حدوث الكسر
والصور التالية توضح الاتواع الأكثر شيوعا من سطح الكسر (لمزيد من المعلومات إضغط على نوع الكسر)
1-كسر مرن ductile fracture 





2-كسر هش brittle fracture





3-كسر ناتج من الكلل Fatigue Fracture





والشكل التالي يوضح خصائص سطح الكسر فى حالة كسر عمود الحركة Shaft






يتبع بمشيئة الله..........​


----------



## yomna sh (14 فبراير 2009)

حلو قوى الموضوع
بس لو ممكن بالانجليزيه


----------



## Khalidmh (24 فبراير 2009)

الأخت يمنى
الغرض من الموضوع هو التبسيط لغير المتخصصين لذلك فضلت كتابه باللغة العربية​


----------



## Khalidmh (24 فبراير 2009)

*الخطوة الثالثة*
هي اتخاذ قرار بشأن مسار العمل. بناءا على الفحص البصري والمعلومات الأساسية التي تم تجميعها يتم وضع خطة العمل بغرض الحصول على أكبر قدر من الادلة والتي بدورها تساعد فى تحديد سبب الانهيار، وفيما يلي أمثلة لبعض الفحوصات و التجارب التي يمكن أن تساعد فى الحل : 
• فحص مجهري لسطح المكسر 
•	اختبارات غير اتلافية 
• التحليل الكيميائي 
• دراسة لفحص المعادن 
• الاختبارات الميكانيكية 

*الفحص مجهري لسطح المكسر *
فى البداية يتم فهرسة العينات وتحديد طبيعة سطح المكسر باستخدام طرق ضوئية وغالبا ما نحتاج في العودة إلى دراسة أكثر تفصيلا بعمل مسح باستخدام المجهر الالكتروني. 
أحيانا يكون من الصعب الحصول سطح المكسر سليم لم يحدث بها ضرر نتيجة الوسط المحيط او طول الفترة السابقة للفحص وفى هذه الحالة قد نحتاج الى عمل كسر مشابهة لتلك التي تسببت في الانهيار ولكيفية عمل ذلك راجع ASM المجلد الحادي عشر.

* لاختبارات غير الاتلافية Nondestructive*
الاختبارات غير الاتلافية هي وسيلة جيدة للدراسة دون التسبب في ضرر أو تحطيم للمًعدة. وفي أحيان كثيرة يمكن أن يستخدم لفحص أجزاء في موقع العمل ، وإخراجها من الخدمة قبل حدوث الانهيار. وهناك العديد من الاختبارات الغير إتلافية متاحة للمحقق، ولذا فمن المهم معرفة الخطوط العريضة للاختبار الإتلافي المتاحة وما هي قادرة على كشف العيب.

* التحليل الكيميائي*
يتم ذلك على الجزء الأكبر من المواد للتأكد من التركيب الكميائي سواء للجزء المنهار او الاجزاء السليمة وكذلك لنواتج التاكل اذا وجدت . وهناك العديد من التقنيات التي يمكن استخدامها فى التحليل وذلك يتوقف على إمكانية الحصول عليها ونوع العينة. وينبغي الحرص على عدم تلوث العينات التي أخذت للتحليل الكيميائي السطحي أو بقايا قطع الكسر.

*الفحص المجهري للمعدن*
يتم تحديد عينات من أماكن مختلفة سواء قريبة من الكسر أو فى مناطق سليمة لمعرفة طبيعة التغير فى البنية المجهرية قبيل الكسر وفى بعض الاحيان يكون من المفيد دراسة عينات عمودية وأخرى موازية لسطح المكسر. مع ضرورة الرجوع الي المراجع لمقارنة البنية المجهرية للعينات بالاخرى القياسية الموجودة فى المراجع من حيث التركيب الطوري وحجم الحبيبات.

*الاختبارات الميكانيكية*
ويتم اختبار للتحقق من أن الخصائص الميكانيكية للمواد ومدى مطابقتها للمعايير. وهناك أنواع عديدة من الاختبارات الميكانيكية التي يمكن القيام بها (الاسلوب الامثل لاجراء أى اختبار ميكانيكي تحدده الجمعية الأمريكية لفحص المواد الميكانيكيةASTM ) ومن أكثر الاختبارات شيوعا وسهولة هو اختبارات الصلادة بسبب بساطتها النسبية وانخفاض التكاليف . 

*الخطوة الرابعة*
هى تجميع كل البيانات ونتائج الاختبارات للتوصل الى نتيجة نهائية وهذا يتطلب أن المحقق اعتمادا كبيرا على خلفية الخبرة والبحوث المنجزة ومن ثم نأتي الي أصعب خطوة في أي تحقيق وهي الخروج بتوصيات معينة. فى بعض الحالات يكون الامر بسيطا ، ولكن العديد من الحالات ليست واضحة حتى وإن كانت سببا ونظرية معروفة. التوصيات يجب عدم الاستخفاف بها لانها يمكن ان تؤدي الي كوارث خطيرة إذا غير صحيحة مثل إعادة تصميم مواد جديدة أو تغير التصميم أو أسلوب اللحام . في بعض الأحيان يكون من المناسب والافضل التوصية بزيادة عدد مرات التفتيش 
...........................................​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 مايو 2010)

لأاقدر أن اقول غير 
ماشاء الله عليك
موضوع فى غاية الجمال


----------



## yousof100100 (2 مايو 2010)

والله يا دكتور خالد طول عمرك بتدخل فى الصمييييييييييييم 
معلومات قيمه جداااا
العجمى


----------



## yousof100100 (2 مايو 2010)

بس لو ممكن الموضوع ده يكون pdf او Word افضل


----------



## أبو الجووج (3 مايو 2010)

تحياتي و شكرا للموضوع الجميل و المفيد.

لكن عندي سؤال لو سمحت،
بالنسبة للصور المعروضة و التي تبين "الكسر الهش" و "الكسر المرن"، هل من الممكن التأكد من مطابقة الصورة للتصنيف؟ أقصد أن الصورة التي تتكلم عن "الكسر الهش" ربما وضعت بالخطأ محل صورة "الكسر المرن"، مع جزيل شكري لكم

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## Khalidmh (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المرور 
بالنسبة للأخ المهندس أبوالجووج فلا يوجد خطأ فى ترتيب الصور ويمكن مطالعة المصدر وكذلك مزيد من المعلومات بالضغط على نوع الكسر المكتوب باللون الأزرق

فى رعاية الله


----------



## محايد (29 أغسطس 2010)

*سؤال لو تكرمت*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جذنبي هذا الموضوع الشيق...فعلا
لدي سؤال للاخ كاتب الموضوع "خالد"
إخترت عنوان لموضوعك *التحليل الميتالورجي للانهيارت المعدنية*
اعتقد اخي خالد ان في هذا العنوان استنتاج سابق لأوانه اي قبل التحليل...لأننا وببساطة ارجعنا سبب الإنهيار الى الميتالورجيا...
لماذا لا يكون التحليل للانهيار بحد ذاته.....failure analysis
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Khalidmh (29 أغسطس 2010)

محايد قال:


> اعتقد اخي خالد ان في هذا العنوان استنتاج سابق لأوانه اي قبل التحليل...لأننا وببساطة ارجعنا سبب الإنهيار الى الميتالورجيا...
> لماذا لا يكون التحليل للانهيار بحد ذاته.....failure analysis
> شكرا جزيلا لك



أخي الكريم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
العنوان يعني استخدام اساليب فحص واختبارات متالورجية لمعرفة سبب الانهيار (لاحظ اننا نتكلم عن الأجزاء المعدنية)
أما عن أسباب الانهيارات فلا يوجد مايسمى سبب متالورجي فالاسباب لا تخرج عن الاتي
1- سبب بشري ناتج عن اهمال او سوء استخدام أو برامج صيانة غير مناسبة أو ظروف تشغبل غبر ملائمة
2- عيب فى التصميم
3- استعمال معادن وسبائك غير مطابقة
4- ظروف ومؤثرات خارجية

فى رعاية الله


----------



## محايد (30 أغسطس 2010)

khalidmh قال:


> (لاحظ اننا نتكلم عن الأجزاء المعدنية)
> أما عن أسباب الانهيارات فلا يوجد مايسمى سبب متالورجي فالاسباب لا تخرج عن الاتي
> فى رعاية الله



كلامك صحيح ,
طبعا اخي نحن نتكلم عن الاجزاء المعدنية والتي يحدث فيها الانهيار...(لأي سبب كان) ولا يمكن استبعاد المتلورجيا "كعلم" في البحث عن السبب خلال عمليات التحليل حتى لو كان الخطأ في التشغيل مثلا.
تحيتي لك


----------



## fifa (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ خالد 
بعد التحيه هل من الممكن ان تساعدنى للدراسة والتوسع فى الموضوع عن طريق توجيهى الى معهد او اى جهة ادرس بها مع العلم انى مهندس ميكانيكا خبرة جيده من عام 1985 او ارشادى الى كتب او ابحاث او ما الى ذلك مما يساعدنى ويخدم غرضى ولك تحياتى [email protected]


----------



## أميرة المواد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

هاي السنه راح ندرس تحليل الفشل للبنايات 
موضوع جميل يسلمووووووو 
تحياتي​


----------

